# 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 4x4 with Eagle Original Plow Question



## millerauctioneer (Sep 23, 2012)

Unfortunately Eagle does not make a Gen II system mount for a 2005 King Quad 700, only the 2006 and 2007. I can buy the Eagle Original System for $400 shipped. Is there a major difference other than losing 3" of ground clearance with the regular push tube mount system rather than the front mount system?

Thanks in advance


----------



## CReynoldsMIZ (Nov 8, 2011)

not really. It is a little bit more difficult to install, but not really except you have to lay down on the ground to put the pins in. I have a mid mount system (not an eagle) and i dont really have any complaints. I think that the fact that it connects in the center is more reliable, but i definitely wish i had higher ground clearance.


----------



## millerauctioneer (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks. From what I've researched here, Eagle is one of the best, and also offered at a very good price, imo. I'm adding residential snow plowing to my landscape service and want a reliable system that I don't have to work on, yet will be effective for my ATV.


----------

